# First thoughts and observations about the iPad 2



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I think you'll have a little bit more room on model 2 than model 1.  My original iPad had 4.8 meg of memory taken up by the operating system, the iPad 2 has only 3 gig used to make it run.  Almost two more gig available.  Not a huge amount compared to 64 gig, and only modest out of 32 gig, but it may make the 16 gig model more attractive for those who aren't ambitious about carrying lots of video or huge music libraries.  Nothing wrong with saving 100 dollars!

I originally intended to skip this model, but weakened when I read that web browsing was faster because of the higher graphics processing ability, and that switching between tabbed websites is much more usable because more memory is available to retain the contents of the websites.  Store testing by me suggested this was true, but the acid test for me was using my own wifi and cable system at home.  And indeed it is true!  Web browsing is definitely faster, though it still isn't instantaneous by any means.  But it is definitely improved, as confirmed by going back and browsing on my poor forlorn iPad 1 for awhile after an evening using the iPad 2.  I'd seen one website claim that overall, browsing was 35 percent faster on the new model, and that seems reasonable as an unquantified guess!  Switching between tabs is much improved, and is indeed almost instantaneous!  I'm sure you can overload it by opening enough tabs or doing some memory-intensive task in the background, but few of us will have a legitimate need to do that.  I do an unhealthy amount of web browsing on my iPad, so this is a big deal for me!

I don't do high-intensity gaming first-person gaming, but playing Civilization Revolution (strategy game) was smoother and quicker on the new machine.

The weight decrease and thinness makes a difference.  I suspect it is from the thinness at least as much if not more than the weight loss of two ounces or whatever it was.  But the iPad 2 is almost a one-handed device!  Close, but I'm not comfortable with one-handing it.  Part of the reason is still the weight, but a big part of it is that I don't feel I can hold it securely with one hand.  Between the slickness of the device (both the glass screen and the slick metal backside), and because there isn't enough room on the bezel for my big clumsy thumb to grip it securely without intruding onto the screen and possibly causing trouble with what I'm doing on the iPad.  Using the Apple "smart cover" helped this out a lot, when wrapped around the back the fiber surface was much more grippable and secure, and seemed to adhere to the iPad.  I'm not going to be one-handing this thing like I do my Kindle, but I like the thinner, freer feel of it.

At this time, I'm just using the smart cover and no case.  I'm going to take a stab at using it this way, though I'll get a sleeve to store it in.  I really liked the Apple case for the iPad 1, and I'm going to consider getting some sort of gel skin or some such to cover the back and make it more grippable (and incidentally avoid scratching).  I feel a _LOT_ more secure walking around the house with the iPad 2 when the smart case is on.  As mentioned when talking about the one-hand hold, the fiber makes the iPad easier to have a firm hold on.

The smart cover works as advertised, and it does help make the faster startup time of the new model more meaningful.  And it covers my one gripe about the official Apple case on the iPad 1--the cover on the iPad 1 flopped around uncontrollably and I visualized it flopping out so that it didn't protect the screen during a drop.  Thanks to the magnets the new one doesn't budge it is in place.  I've seen some complaints about the hold of the smart cover onto the ipad itself.  I found it pretty sturdy and staying in place in normal use.  I even cautiously picked up the whole iPad by holding the cover and lifting it up smoothly.  While doing this I kept my other hand under my iPad, and the whole thing was done just a few inches above my lap!  I don't at all recommend this as a way to carry the iPad in the real world, it would be begging for trouble!

I didn't remember to get my Square Trade warranty till 11:07 PM!  But I did buy it the same day.  If you want a Square Trade warranty (and they are well-spoken of by many people here) remember to buy the warranty the same day you buy your iPad, or there is a thirty day delay till the warranty takes effect!  I have no idea how this fits in with ordering the iPad online from Apple.

At first I was boggled that the speakers sounded better on my new iPad than the old one!  After thinking about it, I suspect it has to do with no longer having the cover over the back.

I am nervous about generalizing from a sample of one, but I think the connector on the new iPad is a bit more finicky.  I have a panel of USB ports built into the front of my computer that aren't fully and properly connected to my computer.  They work fine with my iPod Touch and the old iPad, but have been flakey with some other devices, and my both my Kindles refused to work reliably with them.  Similarly, when I plugged my new iPad into the same old cable I've been using form my iPad 1, the computer wouldn't even recognize it, but gave a message that "your USB device is malfunctioning".  I moved the cable around to the back (which I dislike because it is a nuisance to get to the back of my computer as it is set up) and it worked fine and continued to do so.

As mentioned in some online reviews, attaching the cable is a bit fumbly compared to the older iPad because things aren't at right angles to the surface anymore.  I'll get used to it, and it is not a true problem.  The front edge of the new design "feels" rather sharp, and if I had been handed the iPad cold and rubbed my fingers across it I suspect I'd have thought it was a bit too right-angle of an edge, but in using the thing for several hours tonight I never had a problem with it.  The control buttons are more streamlined, and I do think they are going to be a bit less convenient to use, though not fatally so.

I haven't tried the Kindle app yet, sorry!

I still can't say that this is a mandatory upgrade at all, it was strictly a luxury for me.  I'll benefit from faster browsing, which I do a lot of on my iPad.  The only other serious benefit I can think of is better graphics performance if you are a high-intensity gamer.  If you don't have a need for one of those things, I don't see a lot of reasons to upgrade if you already own an iPad 1.  Conceivably Apple plans software upgrades that won't be applied to older models as I understand has happened with some iPhones and iOS 4.  But that will be aways down the road.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, this was very helpful


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I still can't say that this is a mandatory upgrade at all, it was strictly a luxury for me. I'll benefit from faster browsing, which I do a lot of on my iPad. The only other serious benefit I can think of is better graphics performance if you are a high-intensity gamer.


Webcam for Skype/Facetime if you do a lot of video calls is another nice added feature--and was the main reason I held off on buying the iPad 1.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Good point, I didn't think of it because I'm not into that.but for some people it could be the ipad 2 critical app!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm loving mine so far.  Great for web surfing and e-mail on the couch.  Love all the news apps as well.  The march madness app is great as well for tracking scores and watching games.  Had 3 going at once last night--one on the big screen, one streaming on my laptop and one streaming on the ipad in the app.

Also got my first chance to try it for taking notes in work meetings today.

Really pleased with it as I found I can type fast enough on the on screen keyboard for short notes in meetings without any problems.  Smartcover as a typing stand is great.  I set it on top of the neoprene sleeve I keep it in when in my brief case so I don't have to worry about it sliding around or the back getting scratched if there's something on the table etc.

I just used the native Notes app which worked fine.  Then I figured out Endnotes and e-mailed the notes into there as it's a great app for organizing notes into folders etc. and it syncs automatically between the iPad and any computers you install the Evenote software on which is super handy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I just used the native Notes app which worked fine. Then I figured out Endnotes and e-mailed the notes into there as it's a great app for organizing notes into folders etc. and it syncs automatically between the iPad and any computers you install the Evenote software on which is super handy.


I use and love Evernote as great way to have documents be accessible and shared between my Android phone, iPad, and PC!

There has been some news coverage of people complaining about light bleed on iPad 2 screens, I have no problems even checking in a darkened bathroom. Wifi works perfectly, which was a relief after my iPad 1 experience! Everything working smoothly. I've pulled my new toy out after work and am lovin' it!


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Mooshie, they really do come out with some great sports apps. During the World Cup over the summer, there was a great World Cup app to keep up to date on games, I loved it! I can't wait until the Summer Olympics...it'll be fun to see what they come out with on iDevices for keeping track of your favorite events.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There has been some news coverage of people complaining about light bleed on iPad 2 screens, I have no problems even checking in a darkened bathroom.


I have some, but only see it on a dark/black screen in a very dark room--and it's a lot smaller bleeding than what I've seen in pictures posted on Macrumors and other forums, so I can live with. I don't use it in the dark and don't look at much dark content anyway, so I never notice it during normal usage.

If it happens to start bother me say when watching letterboxed netflix movies or something I may look into an exchange down the road if I hear the problems been fixed. Currently it seems most units have some bleeding visible on dark screens in dark rooms. I've only seen yours and a couple other posts saying they have note, vs. tons saying they have it and have exchanged for units that had the same or worse bleeding etc. So there doesn't seem much point in exchanging now unless you have really, really bad bleeding.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm still lovin' my iPad 2! A few minor comments...

I still really like the smart cover, it makes the faster start more meaningful, seems instantaneous (though in fact it isn't, but psychology is important). I'm still happy enjoying the lightness and thinness of no back protection.

I'd claimed I had  no light bleed.  That isn't quite true, I hadn't cranked the brightness up to max.  At max brightness using a black screen such as blackle.com in a darkened bathroom, I have a couple of small spots at the bottom edge that are dimly illuminated.  I'm not worried.

If you want to show off the graphics capability, try Infinity Blade.  I'm not heavily into first person combat games, but this one is decent even for me, and the graphics are optimized for the new iPad and are amazing.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

My ipad is suppose to arrive on tuesday. Ordered this case from amazon for $24, hopefully it works out, haha.









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QJ3990


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

ulysses said:


> My ipad is suppose to arrive on tuesday. Ordered this case from amazon for $24, hopefully it works out, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking case and the price is just right  Report back on how you like it.

I still have a month before my iPad arrives so I'm still in the searching process.


----------

